# Wade fishing Palacios



## Captain Ray (Mar 30, 2016)

Fishing in Palacios has been great. Been catching limits for days. If you are a wader beware of the blacktip sharks. I have been using 48qt floating coolers. Keeps scent out of water and sharks away. They do seem to be thinning out some.
Captain Ray Sexton


----------

